# SAUSAGE MAKING



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

A place to post your smoker, sausage, recipes, brines etc. Happy Stuffing!


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

Are you making various types of Mushroom Sausages ?


----------



## trahn008 (Jan 18, 2013)

Yes Jack.. looking for fresh sausage with mushroom recipes.


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

One is a jalapeno cheddar recipe the other is a wild rice onoin mushroom and pepper jack cheese sausage


----------



## theknowlesy (Jan 13, 2020)

Any pics?


----------



## jack (Oct 17, 2012)

trahn008 said:


> Yes Jack.. looking for fresh sausage with mushroom recipes.


If I can make it to Kruegers Fish Mkt. by the " Mac " I'll bring some Smoked Whitefish Sausage up to the Camp Out. It may sound crappy, but this sausage is really good. So good, they have a hard time keeping it in stock. They also sell Whole, boneless smoked Whitefish. It's the only place I've seen it filleted, yet whole.


----------

